
The Plot Against Fracking - shubhamjain
https://thecritic.co.uk/issues/december-2019/the-plot-against-fracking/
======
sien
From the article :

The Russians also lobbied behind the scenes against shale gas, worried about
losing their grip on the world’s gas supplies. Unlike most conspiracy theories
about Russian meddling in Western politics, this one is out there in plain
sight. The head of Nato, Anders Fogh Rasmussen, said the Russians, as part of
a sophisticated disinformation operation, “engaged actively with so-called
non-governmental organisations — environmental organisations working against
shale gas — to maintain Europe’s dependence on imported Russian gas”.

